# First time owner--color change?



## moxietakesthegun (Jun 11, 2011)

I purchased my first betta, Mojo, about a month and a half ago. He is a beautiful white and blue/turquoise/maroon marble half-moon. When I first got him, his fins were all white. I've noticed recently that his fins are showing some dark blue, and his body is becoming more blue as well. I was wondering if this is normal, given the fact that I rescued him from a tiny Petco bowl, or if this may be a sign of disease or distress. He eats well, and is in his own 2 1/2 gal tank. I would appreciate any insight!

PS- I am unable to post pictures as this is via my phone, but photos can be provided if you e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

moxietakesthegun said:


> I purchased my first betta, Mojo, about a month and a half ago. He is a beautiful white and blue/turquoise/maroon marble half-moon. When I first got him, his fins were all white. I've noticed recently that his fins are showing some dark blue, and his body is becoming more blue as well. I was wondering if this is normal, given the fact that I rescued him from a tiny Petco bowl, or if this may be a sign of disease or distress. He eats well, and is in his own 2 1/2 gal tank. I would appreciate any insight!
> 
> PS- I am unable to post pictures as this is via my phone, but photos can be provided if you e-mail me at [email protected]


As long as his fins aren't shrinking or anything it is most likely normal..Marbled bettas change a bit usually.My one fish Panda doesn't even look like the same fish anymore...He changed colors quite a bit!He was almost completely white..now he is almost all black.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Same fish!! @[email protected] He changed drastically over a few weeks, its nuts!

Even his eyes changed-- bright blue and almost white to black (both) and now blue again. Whhatt!

Bettas with a marble gene change over time usually.

Stress can cause a color change, too, to very pale and dull- which is not the same thing.


----------



## moxietakesthegun (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you! I read a lot about Bettas before I purchased Mojo, but I never came across anything about color change other than when they become pale or dull. I didn't know that the marble ones could change like that! Panda doesn't even look like the same fish, that's awesome!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Yup - some really DO change since some have what is called a "marbling" gene. A constant surprise!!! 

If you go to this thread, it shows pics of one of my fish that has changed over the months:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=728066#post728066


----------

